# Mapa de las anomalías magnéticas terrestres



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2008)

Expertos Finlandeses crearon el primer mapa sobre las anomalías magnéticas terrestres.

Luego de mas de 50 años de recopilar información obtenida con magnetómetros embarcados, satélites y observaciones sobre el propio terreno se publica este mapa.
Con este se espera poder interpretar mejor los datos de prospección petrolera, geológica, análisis de movimientos de placas geológicas, interpretar la fluídica del magma, Etc.
Las anomalías consisten en variaciones del orden del 1/1000 del campo magnético terrestre


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 3, 2008)

y?  eran mentiras que habia una anomalia en el triangulo de las vermudas?   

Muy interesante, pero no tiene las referencias.

hasta el magnetismo nos discrimina, EEUU esta azulcito y Toda sud america mas verdecito. Que lo tiro seguro la parte mala es mara nosotros.   


Saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Nov 3, 2008)

aaaa! ahora entiendo todo!   como no!   

okok beunisimo!

pero que onda? osea si alguien pudiera explicar con sus aplabras si hay mas magnetismo que apsa y si hay menos? a nivel como dijo fogonazo: -petrolera, geológica, análisis de movimientos de placas geológicas, interpretar la fluídica del magma, Etc.- 

 no una referencia pero un verde bueno (espero ), azul malo (yankilandia!  ).

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 3, 2008)

Por lo que lei en otro lado las medidas fueron tomadas a pie, por lo que ya sabemos con que pie andan...

Supongo que los colores corresponden a la densidad ferrea del terreno.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

¿porque hay tantas "rayas"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2008)

Si tiene dudas compren el mapa o mas económico, métanse en la página y vean la versión mas grande que hay allí

http://ccgm.free.fr/WDMAM_b_gb.html


----------



## electrodan (Nov 3, 2008)

Y por que tiene tantas lineas? No debería ser uniforme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Y por que tiene tantas lineas? No debería ser uniforme?


En el artículo (Ingles) explica algunos de los motivos del por que de las anomalías


----------

